# International Interfaith Conference On Guru Granth Sahib



## Admin (Sep 27, 2008)

World-class scholars reaching Nanded for International Interfaith Conference on Guru Granth Sahib.

 Nanded. To celebrate Tercentenary of Gurtagaddi, (ordination of Guru Granth Sahib as the Eternal Guru of the Sikhs) an international conference is being held at Guru Gobind Singh Institute of Engineering & Technology from September 25th – 28th.  ‘The purpose is to further promote interfaith dialogues, for developing greater insight of religious beliefs, as well as opening the door to the understanding of one’s neighbours’ religion’, said Dr. P.S. Pasricha, Chairman of Administrative Committee, Takhat Sachkhand Sri Hazur Sahib, Nanded / Coordinator, Gurtagaddi celebrations, 2008.

 Singh Sahib Kulwant Singh, Jathedar of Takhat Sri Abchalnagar Hazur Sahib, while welcoming the participants, said that ‘Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji’s message is not for Sikhs alone, but is a lighthouse for all humanity.’

 ‘It is not an attempt for fusion of religions, but a quest to nurture an appreciation of similarities and to value the differences.  Such initiatives will reduce global conflicts and promote peace’ said Bhai Sahib Mohinder Singh, Chairman, Guru Nanak Nishkam Sewak Jatha, UK.  ‘This conference aims to reach academics, spiritual leaders and civil society as a whole’ said an American scholar, Dr. Harbans Lal.

 The four day conference will also serve as a pre-Parliament event for the next Council for the Parliament of the World Religions’ international conference to be held in Melbourne, Australia, in December 2009.  Dr William Lesher, President of CPWR will be a keynote speaker.

 Speakers and scholars from all continents and countries such as USA, Canada, England, India, East Africa, Australia, Dubai, and Europe representing world religions including Hinduism, Islam, Buddhism, Judaism, Christianity, Baha’i and the Sikh Dharam will participate.  ‘They will encourage governments and civil societies to respect scriptures of all traditions equally’, said the conference convenor, Sukhbir Singh of England. 

 This international conference is a prelude to a series of celebrations and conferences to be held throughout the world.  Sri Hazur Sahib, Nanded will host the major celebrations at the end of October 2008 when Dr Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister of India is expected to pay a visit to the city.  Sikhs hope to reach the world audience about the messages of their Sacred scripture, Sri Guru Granth Sahib through this and similar other conferences. 

 His Holiness the Dalai Lama while commenting on the conference said that ‘religion should be used as basis for friendship, brotherhood and sisterhood.  Active dialogue can lead to mutual enrichment of ethics and spiritual practice.  We should encourage an increase in contacts among the followers of different religions and visits to each other’s places of pilgrimage and prayer.’

 The Mayor of the City of Sri Hazur Sahib Nanded, Balwant Singh Gadiwale, has invited all speakers and delegates for a reception and introduction to the City.  The delegates will also undertake pilgrimage tour of Sikh Holy Shrines, as well as shrines of other religions.  

 Dr Kajole, Director of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Institute of Engineering and Technology is providing the venue for the conference. 

 For all information, contact Sukhbir Singh (+9096270198)

 Harbans Lal, PhD
japji08@yahoo.com


----------

